# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Algemeen >  Onbekende zwelling, iemand die raad weet?

## Salty

Sinds vorige week heb ik door bij toeval in de spiegel te kijken bij het uitkleden een redelijke zwelling geconstateerd. Deze zou er best al even kunnen zitten, maar ook relatief recent kunnen zijn.

De eerste vondst bij google was hodgekin, omdat nu eenmaal kanker (in dit geval milt ??) overal als zoekresultaat bovenaan staat, maar inmiddels heb ik doorgegoogled, helaas hebben ze zo lekker veel informatieve afbeeldingen aldaar. Ik heb al jaren een rode huiduitslag rond mijn middenrif, maar behalve jeuk bij zomerzweetweer nooit last van gehad. Door omstandigheden kan ik deze week nog niet naar de huisarts, maar ik overweeg een bezoek aan een huisartsenpost van een ziekenhuis. Wil het echter alleen doen als het strikt noodzakelijk is, maar toch heb ik een alarmgevoel hierbij. Het voelt raar drukkend, maar is nog niet zo hard als steen.

btw, ik kan niet tekenen met de muis, maar het idee moet duidelijk zijn, iemand een idee?

----------


## Salty

ow, ik zie nu dat de afbeelding in spiegelbeeld is o,0 de zwelling zit dus aan de linkerkant (vanuit mij gezien). De borst aan diezelfde kant heeft ookal sinds dat ik ongesteld (14) werd elke dag wel een paar druppeltjes wittige uitscheiding, waarvan ik altijd dacht dat het wel melkuitscheiding zou zijn en niets serieus,. Het opmerken volgde trouwens direct op een van mijn heftige menstruatieperioden, waarin ik een keerte tot mijn verbazing niet kotste (de afgelopen driemaal gekotst ondanks antikots tabletten, ditmaal niet zonder zo'n tablet..,) dus vraag me ook af of het iets met mijn maag kan zijn. 
Het helpt al te weten wat er gezwollen is,..

----------


## Salty

dit is m wat perciezer nagetekend, wil het weten =( maar moet nog een week wachten, en daarna nog wel een paar voordat eventuele testresultaten er zijn... echt ben er helemaal door geobsedeerd sinds ik 't opmerkte..

----------


## Agnes574

Zit de zwelling op je ribbenkast of er onder??

Ik weet eerlijk gezegd ook niet wat dit kan zijn.
Ik zou het zo snel mogelijk laten onderzoeken, zodat je weet wat het is en hopelijk gerustgesteld wordt!!

Sterkte ermee ... laat je ons weten wat het blijkt te zijn??
Xx Ag

----------


## albertus

Advies van mij,zoek het uit en bij twijfel laat het weghalen.

----------

